# Lea photos - ride from MA to NH



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all - 
I seem to be the last to get my photos up but we just got back a little while ago. My husband made the drive with me. 
Lea is a sweatheart, what a great tempermet she has! 
We left our dogs at home so she had the whole back of the car to herself from MA to NH. She curled up and slept most of the way.
Can't wait until she gets home and can relax! 
It was great to meet everyone, I can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Still smiling!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

she looks great after such a long journey already!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

still happy, but i'm glad she got a little sleep!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

She is a beautiful dog. Thanks guys. I hope everything goes well and she is home soon.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a happy girl 

You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh what a sweetheart!!!! Keep smilin' girl... you're gettin' close now!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lea you are almost home and you are going to get even more spoiled by your mommy.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She looks happy and eager to get north!! It was so nice to meet you and your husband, Megan.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

You too Cathy! I was glad for Lea to get this day over with. I'm anxiously waiting photos from Rob! 
We are slated to get up to 12" of snow tomorrow so today couldn't have been better in terms of weather. 
Sasha is gorgeous, just about the size of what Maple will be eventually. I love it!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Megan B said:


> We are slated to get up to 12" of snow tomorrow
> 
> Does this mean there will be no school tomorrow :uhoh:
> 
> Sasha is gorgeous, just about the size of what Maple will be eventually. I love it!


Thank you, she is tiny but she is the boss of both Biscuit and Jack--she rules the roost :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job! She is now resting comfortably here on the Canadian border. Awaiting her forever mom to arrive in the morning (weather permitting) Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Great to see those pictures Megan. It was really nice to meet you and your husband. I can't believe that pupper is still smiling after these last few days. She's a sweet girl.


----------

